# Hashimoto's and Miscarriage



## Maritza (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone. I suffered a miscarriage this weekend and I'm looking for answers. Of course my doctor said that sometimes it just happens... But I've read in medical literature that pregnant women with Hashimoto's have a greater chance of miscarriage. Besides the Hashis, I'm a healthy 27 y/o woman. I was getting my TSH checked monthly and it stayed under 1.5. And I was taking my hormone (Synthroid--my doctor was about to switch me to Armour, but didn't want to take the risk bc I was pregnant at the time). Does anyone have anything that can help me make sense of this? Or even better, does anyone know of a treatment that can be given to me while pregnant to prevent this from happening again? I've read that some women never have miscarriages while on Armour, but I'm unsure if my Endo will let me stay on that if I get pregnant again. Thanks in advance


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

So sorry that you have experienced this. I'm no expert- wasn't even diagnosed till recently (though I'm positive my hashi's was active for many many years) and I have no idea of the implications of thyroid meds during pregnancy - though I have heard that most are completely safe (not sure about armour though because I'm on a synthetic one)
I just wanted to say to you though that my first pregnancy ended in early miscarriage I went on to have four more successful pregnancies and if it weren't for my hubby getting a vasectomy I reckon I would have ended up with many more children 
I guess though it's all an individual thing, but from what I have read as long as you are monitored closely successful pregnancies should happen with no problems. 
It is very common to miscarry and my way of dealing with it at the time was to tell myself that that particular soul was just not meant to come into our family and experience all that she/he would have because it wasn't the right path for that particular being.
I guess your best course of action might be to get yourself stable and feeling as good as you can on a medication FIRST before attempting to fall pregnant again.
Why was your doctor going to switch your meds? Were you still not feeling good on them?


----------



## Maritza (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you for your response, desertrose! I, too, tell myself that it just wasn't meant to be this time. And it's a little comforting.

You give me TONS of hope. I guess that's what I need--to know that it definitely is possible. I do plan on giving my body time to adjust to the new meds before we attempt to conceive again. I wanted to change to Armour because while on Synthroid (I have been on it for 9 months) some of my most annoying symptoms have not subsided (extreme fatigue, inability to lose weight despite working out sooo hard, rashes, insomnia, migraines), and I'm hoping a T4/T3 combo will work better for me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Maritza, although I don't have any words of wisdom (or experience) to share related to this, I just wanted to send a hug.

:hugs:

My understanding (which may be false) is that the miscarriages that are "blamed" on Hashimoto's are generally because of undiagnosed/untreated Hashi's. So I am hopeful for your next pregnancy. I know you must be heartbroken. There is a _different_ son or daughter waiting for you...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Maritza said:


> Hi everyone. I suffered a miscarriage this weekend and I'm looking for answers. Of course my doctor said that sometimes it just happens... But I've read in medical literature that pregnant women with Hashimoto's have a greater chance of miscarriage. Besides the Hashis, I'm a healthy 27 y/o woman. I was getting my TSH checked monthly and it stayed under 1.5. And I was taking my hormone (Synthroid--my doctor was about to switch me to Armour, but didn't want to take the risk bc I was pregnant at the time). Does anyone have anything that can help me make sense of this? Or even better, does anyone know of a treatment that can be given to me while pregnant to prevent this from happening again? I've read that some women never have miscarriages while on Armour, but I'm unsure if my Endo will let me stay on that if I get pregnant again. Thanks in advance


Tch!!! You know we are all so so sorry to hear of this.

This may be helpful!

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/thyroid-regulation-and-dysfunction-in-the-pregnant-patient/

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this too. I had undiagnosed Graves for years and lost 5 pregnancies in the first trimester. Hugs...


----------



## Maritza (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much. It has been very difficult, but I'm slowly getting better. I had a "missed miscarriage," and I think I started grieving all overing again once it was a "completed" miscarriage. Ughh. Thank you for your sympathy, and empathy. It truly means a lot.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Am so sorry u are going thru this 
Last year i had 3 misscarriages.. all around 6 weeks. I fully blamed the hashis, BUT my dr said because my hashi was well treated and under control he believed my loses were just 'bad luck' ..... i still blamed the hashis!!

In Oct last yr drs discovered i had addisons disease (adreanal fatigue) and it then came to light that this was the cause.

Anyway....... just to let u know, take ur time and let ur body recover and im sure when the time is right u will have some joy with carrying to full term. I am currently 24 weeks, my baby is very healthy and my illnesses are v well under control. Infact i feel so gd now compared to before i got pregnant. I have thyroid function bloods every 4 weeks and am under care or a specialist consultant and an endo at a joint ante natal clinic.

hugs to u and good luck x


----------

